# Enjoying the Fall weather!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

It has felt SO awesome outside, for like the whole week. YAY. 

We were able to go outside today for 45mins-1hr and didn't almost die from the heat. Harleigh's tongue wasn't hanging out of her mouth after 10 seconds and she was crazy energetic... I love this weather  Lets just hope it stays this way... I don't know if I can handle anymore 100 degree weather. lol

I really need to find something more "fun" to do outside, but what else can you do with a dog who is crazy obsessed with a tennis ball. It seems to satisfy her, so why not 

_Oh no! lol She lost track of the ball_









_Random shots that I couldn't really think of anything to say._

















_Demon dog!_


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

_You must die tennis ball... Once I catch you that is!_









_Are you comin' Mom?? (no I wasn't at two places at once.. my mom had the camera, lol)_









_Her stride is soooo long!!! I don't see how you can get much longer.. haha Maybe some Greyhound in her heritage? _


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

_We have a chase game that we play... Harleigh enjoys it quite well and we haven't been able to do it outside it quite some time. She was very excited! lol_









_She's already left me in the dust! haha_









_Demonstrating her "crawl".._









_After we got done playing... see no tongue hanging out! yay!_


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Amazing pictures! I love Harleigh's name :biggrin:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

She's beautiful! Love the action shots!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Great action shots!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks like you both had a great time!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

That looks so fun!:biggrin: Love the pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Autumn the best time of year by far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Harleigh is so pretty! I just love how playful she seems to be. You guys sure do have some good times together.


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Those are great pics!!


----------

